# Honey Locust ?



## drycreek (Apr 10, 2012)

It's me again with another question. How long after felling can you wait to mill honey locust, and again is the wood stable or will checks and warping be a problem? I'm thinking of doing both turning blocks and dim lumber.


----------



## Daren (Apr 10, 2012)

With the ends sealed HL can lay awhile, it's fairly rot resistant, but IMO it's usually best to mill any log asap after felling...Having said that I have some HL logs here that have laid (in the shade, ends sealed) for 1 1/2 years and they will mill out just fine.
The lumber is pretty stable. I have 20''+ wide lumber that dried perfectly flat without any extra care, just stacked and stickered.


.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2012)

Daren said:


> With the ends sealed HL can lay awhile, it's fairly rot resistant, but IMO it's usually best to mill any log asap after felling...Having said that I have some HL logs here that have laid (in the shade, ends sealed) for 1 1/2 years and they will mill out just fine.
> The lumber is pretty stable. I have 20''+ wide lumber that dried perfectly flat without any extra care, just stacked and stickered.
> 
> 
> .



+1


----------



## drycreek (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr.Hunt (Apr 28, 2012)

*could be shaky*

honey locust, pretty stuff but depending on the condition of your logs and where it was takin from it could give you trouble. from my experiences with it i have seen HL tend to have some shake and check as well. were i work we saw most of ours into turn stock and usually cut all that dirty stuff out when we can see it. it is really dense and can be unstable. with that said i have also helped cut some really high quallity hl lumber and see logs yeild quality blanks. to me, its a roll of the dice. i know i wouldnt let it sit long though especially if its in the sun.


----------

